# iPhone 5 night pictures all out of focus



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi,

I know this is a photographer-problem, not a camera-problem, but here goes:

Any picture I shoot with the iPhone (5 in this case, but happened even with the 3Gs) in the evening under artificial light (home lighting) is out of focus. Pictures I click during the day (outdoor mostly) are perfect.

Plus, all evening pictures are very grainy.

What can I do to improve my evening/indoor pictures (at least when it comes to focus) from my iPhone?

I am guessing that tapping the area I with to focus on would help, but why is it that I never have to do it during the day?

Please note that these pictures are those where I do not have the luxury of setting up a shot - these are more of family pictures that I shoot as and when things are happening.

Cheers


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

tilt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this is a photographer-problem, not a camera-problem, but here goes:
> 
> ...


What you are looking at may not be a focusing problem, it may be movement that the camera is a not capturing properly because it is forced to keep the shutter open longer because of the low light. Also the camera will increase the sensitivity setting (ISO) to a higher value which results in a grainier image. 

Make sure that the flash is coming on and remember that most flashes are only good to a *maximum* distance of approximately 15' which is not that far away.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

It's a phone, not a camera...

Autofocus works by analysing the scene's contrast, in low light the contrast of the scene may be beyond the capability of the phone's camera to focus accurately.

In low light the automatic features of the phone's camera will try and give the best exposure by increasing sensitivity resulting in grain and increasing the exposure by slowing down the shutter, consequently, by trying to capture that precious moment quickly you compound the issues resulting in motion blur etc...


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks, Oakbridge and KPS. 

Well, one of the reasons I even asked is because I read that the iPhone 5 had excellent low-light capabilities and my experience has been different, that's all 

Cheers


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I'm not trying to pick on you; but how do you hold the phone as you take the pictures? If you hold it with both handsI'd think the hone should be steadier when you snap your pictures. Peoples hands shake or they unknowingly move as they try and stay balanced etc....


----------



## greenyoga (Nov 29, 2012)

I have tried a lot to improve the evening picture,but seems no effection.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

The iPhone 5 does have good low-light capabilities, but it's not a miracle worker. 

The only way any camera can capture indoor photos at night that are lit by relatively dim light is by cranking the ISO and dragging the shutter. You'll get motion blur, camera shake, and grain. 

Only solutions are to hold the camera more steady or better yet set it down, have your subject remain still, or add/reflect more light.


----------



## racewalker (Sep 20, 2010)

I


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Chimpur, yes, I always use two hands, day or night 

OKComputer, thanks  

Racewalker, yes, I use the volume button as the shutter button.

I think I shall go back to using my old Panasonic Lumix point-and-shoot for low-light shots. It seems to handle my inadequacies better  Again, this is not meant to be a reflection of the Phone or the camera.

Cheers


----------



## forbidden_hero (May 21, 2005)

Try leaning up against something, such as a wall or table.. or even place your camera on the table to stabilize it


----------

